# Drive from Málaga airport to Olvera



## Birdsong (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh dear, I can't find where to start a new thread..maybe this is it? I'm traveling to Olvera on the 9th February to spend some time there as a possible retirement place. My question is....and for context I hope I'm not coming across as a potential nervous female driver it's just that Imdid reverse of the side of a mountain in Scotland over 20 years ado, drove over the edge of the sheer drop at the turning space of the Osborne Hotel in Torquay (that got the teenager attention) had to be dragged out of the ditch near my farm in Derbyshire on numerous occasions and last week drove my car into this granite drainage thing in Helston whilst parking...so I think my reverse parking on steep drops isn't world class irrespective of gender however my question is about the drive from Malaga airport to Olvera...taxi or hire car? I'd prefer hire car but am a bit worried. Is it quite straightforward? Faced with a coach and being the people pleaser that I am I'd probably be the first to give way and reverse...and well....I am though otherwise very used to driving around Murcia..but that's largely empty roads and flat. Advice please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I've moved your post to a new thread for you.

I'm nowhere near there, so can't answer your question, but I'm sure someone will.


To start a new thread, when you're on the Spain Forum page, click the button at top left, marked 'Post a new thread'
It looks like this


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Birdsong said:


> Oh dear, I can't find where to start a new thread..maybe this is it? I'm traveling to Olvera on the 9th February to spend some time there as a possible retirement place. My question is....and for context I hope I'm not coming across as a potential nervous female driver it's just that Imdid reverse of the side of a mountain in Scotland over 20 years ado, drove over the edge of the sheer drop at the turning space of the Osborne Hotel in Torquay (that got the teenager attention) had to be dragged out of the ditch near my farm in Derbyshire on numerous occasions and last week drove my car into this granite drainage thing in Helston whilst parking...so I think my reverse parking on steep drops isn't world class irrespective of gender however my question is about the drive from Malaga airport to Olvera...taxi or hire car? I'd prefer hire car but am a bit worried. Is it quite straightforward? Faced with a coach and being the people pleaser that I am I'd probably be the first to give way and reverse...and well....I am though otherwise very used to driving around Murcia..but that's largely empty roads and flat. Advice please.


 might help .Hate to think what a taxi would cost.It's reasonably straight forward.Search Google .


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

thats nice thanks


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Done it a few times. Quite straightforward. Once out of Malaga region not much traffic. Don't advise to do it in pitch dark your first time. Can take between 11/12 to 2 hours depending. Lovely village. But the village, Pruna is also very nice, smaller but flatter. There is an English estate agent in the village centre who knows all the ins and outs.


----------

